# Basement of 100 corpses



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Gross

http://worldnews.msnbc.msn.com/_new...orpses-found-in-basement-of-german-university


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How did the shark head get mixed up in there?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Would hate to have been the one stumbling into this!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You beat me to the post, JT.  I just saw the same story. Makes you think twice about donating your body for research.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Points to the guy for stabbing himself to death. Very retro.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

How does one stab oneself to death? I can think of a lot easier ways to go...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Last night, I watched a "Dr. G: Medical Examiner" show where a chick set herself on fire...no acclerants- just took a lighter to her clothing. Stood in one place in a field, didn't run around and waited...burnt almost all of her body and then DROVE HERSELF HOME. I guess when you are batsh*t crazy, anything is possible.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That could have been an instant haunted house for real. How does this kind of stuff happen?


----------

